# [SOLVED] Packard Bell OneTwo problems



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a Packard bell OneTwo all in one computer.

I am fixing it for a customer. It initially had a black screen which I assumed was a graphics problem and thought that the solution would be a replacement motherboard. 

I had a hard time finding a replacement but eventually found a Gateway machine with an identical motherboard.

This is now fitted but the machine powers on starts to boot. (I get a 1 beep in POST) followed by a dim screen showing the Gateway logo. Then 2 short beeps. I have disconnected everything, tried different RAM but cannot get the machine to boot up.

Does anyone have a clue as to how I can diagnose what is wrong please?

Thanks


----------



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

Also the Gateway screen disappears after the 2 short beeps.

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

Can you boot to the Bios?
I'm not certain what Bios that Mobo uses but 2 beeps could be a Memory error.


----------



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*



Tyree said:


> Can you boot to the Bios?
> I'm not certain what Bios that Mobo uses but 2 beeps could be a Memory error.


Have tried different memory modules. ( I have many here) no joy.

I cannot boot to the bios, have tried many combinations of keys.

Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*



Tyree said:


> Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


All RAM removed: Fan spins, long continuous beep. Any ideas?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

That pretty much insures the Mobo is good. I can't find anything relating to that series of beep codes.
Have you tried clearing the CMOS?


----------



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*



Tyree said:


> That pretty much insures the Mobo is good. I can't find anything relating to that series of beep codes.
> Have you tried clearing the CMOS?


Yes, but only by removing the CMOS battery for 10 minutes. I could not find information on how to short it using jumpers which I am aware you can do on other motherboards.

This motherboard is actually for a Acer but the spares company I got it from in the US said it would be fine and it does look exactly the same. Would the BIOS need re flashing to something else do you think?

Here is what the spares places stated in a e-mail

* " I do believe the Packard Bell and Acer ZX boards are the same. As long as the p/n on your board is 31EL2MB0000 then it should work. This is the board you need."

*Thanks again for helping, I know I am new here but I will be sure to help others on here if I can. I have my own repair company so should be able to be of some help. :smile:


----------



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

Ok so I have it fired up now, don't ask me how cos I have no idea!

Only problem is now the display has no back-light. I am thinking inverter? Or should I change the display?

Thoughts?


----------



## berts (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

Just an update, I have tracked down 2 new CCFL lamps and fitted them, not for the non technical. BIG job. All working now.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Packard Bell OneTwo problems*

Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------

